# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Ziekte van Lyme

## Onassa

Zijn er hier mensen die de ziekte van Lyme hebben?
Door een goede paragnost/magnetiseur werd ik daar laatst mee geconfronteerd.
Hij denkt stellig dat ik Lyme heb fase 3.
Nu ga ik 26 juli naar een arts die dat op kan sporen omdat het in normaal bloed onderzoek niet te vinden is gezien de borrelia bacterie geen afweerstoffen in je bloed laat zien.
Het zou voor mij heel veel verklaren, ziekte en aandoeningen waar ik al wel 25 mee kamp.
Fase 3 is niet best, maar met veel therapie, medicijnen, kruiden, vitamine kunnen de symptonen behoorlijk terug gebracht worden.
De Borrelia zelf zal niet geheel gedood worden, je moet dan dus elk half jaar voor controle.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## dotito

Hey Di,

Hoop voor jou dat de Dr in je bloed iets kan vinden van een bacterie.Zoals je zelf aanhaalt kan het idd op wijzen dat al je aandoeningen daar van voortkomen.
Ja naar schijnt is dat geen lolletje he de "ziekte van Lyme" je kan er vreselijk ziek van zijn ook psychische.
Het kan naar schijnt ook verholpen worden met antibiotica.
Heb ergers gehoord dat dat van een tekenbeet van voortkomt,klopt dat?
Wens jou veel succes,en hopelijk weet je iets meer op 26 juli.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

ik ken iemand die lime heeft gehad.....
voelt zich nog steeds niet optimaal, wel fijn zou het zijn onassa dat je ziek zijn een naam heeft zodat je er wat mee kan, ze zullen je dan wel wat tips geven!!!
succes lieverd!!

----------


## Onassa

Dank jullie wel meiden.

@Do, met enkel ab zou ik het niet gaan redden dan had ik er al af moeten zijn gezien ik eind van afgelopen jaar al een maand aan de doxycicline heb gezeten voor de ontstekingen wat te minderen anders zou de operatie niet hebben kunnen plaats vinden.
In fase 3 moet er heel veel meer aan je gesleutelt gaan worden.
Ja, lym komt hoofdzakelijk doort teken, maar kan ook al door muggen en honden over gebracht worden en het is besmettelijkj via speeksel, sperma en moeder melk.
Dus het is dan ook altijd zaak om eventuele partners en kinderen te katen testen als blijkt dat er sprake is van Lym.

te genezen is het in fase 3 niet meer, alleen de symptonen kunnen bestreden worden.
Nou, we horen het volgende maand wel.

----------


## Siri1966

Hoi Onassa,

Heb jij ook uitval-verschijnselen ??
b.v. dat jouw arm of been niet doet,wat jij wilt ??

In ieder geval hoop ik er duidelijkheid ''geschept'' mag worden,door het bloedonderzoek.
Sterkte wens ik jou bij voorbaat !!

Warme groet.

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag het onderzoek gehad en idd, wat al eerder aangehaald werd, ik heb de ziekte van Lyme fase 3.
Na 26 jaar veel ziek zijn, depressief en oijn hebben vallen de puzzelstukjes oo zijn plaats.
Helaas is het in het reguliere niet echt een weg om het op te sporen.
De behandeling is vandaag begonnen met loswerken van de verkleefde delen (auwwww) en dan gaan we verder met acupunctuur op dikke darm, blaas, nieren.
Zo gaan we steeds een stapje verder en mocht het niet lukken moet ik naar het Slootervaart ziekenhuis in Amsterdam waar we dan met medicijnen gaan werken.
Helaas is in deze fase de borrelia niet meer echt uit te schakelen, maar wel de symptomen te bestrijden en dat zou mijn leven al heeeeeel wat aangenamer maken.

----------


## sietske763

sterkte onas!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Fijn dat je nu weet waar je klachten vandaan komen, ook al is het geen leuk nieuws!
Hopelijk kunnen ze door acupunctuur en andere behandelingen ervoor zorgen dat je minder last hebt van je klachten zodat je leven aangenamer wordt en hoef je niet nog meer meds te nemen!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## dotito

Lieve Onassa,

Wens je uit heel mijn hart heel heel veel sterkte toe lieverd,en hoop van harte dat je niet teveel moet lijden met allerlei kwalen.

Sterkte lieverd!!

----------


## Onassa

Thanx Do!

Net weer een behandeling bij mijn eigen psych gehad.
Hij heeft zich ook in het alternatieve gespecialiseerd en heeft een bioresonantie test en kinesiologische test gedaan.
beide scoorden ook hoog op Lyme en teken beet.
Via een druppen bloed en wat speeksel is hij gaan behandelen met bioresonatie.
ook heeft hij nog een elektro acupuncuurtest gedaan....allemaal duidelijke uitslag.
Ik moet nu echt heeeeeel veel gaan drinken om de afvalstoffen kwijt te raken anders kan het een averechts effect hebben.
Dus ik ga maar weer een sloot water naar binnen werken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Fijn dat je psych bekend is met zowel reguliere als alternatieve behandelmethoden  :Smile: 
Lukt het je om héél véél te drinken?
Weet je inmiddels al meer over mogelijke behandeling?
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------

